# Off to hard chrome city



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slide will be going off to get chromed very soon now 

I had planned to send off my USP compact slide, but w/ the new Walther, I wanna do that one first.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Do 'em both now. You'll be happier that you have it done. Maybe you'll get a volume deal. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I can't afford both now, and all it would save me is $12 - the return shipping price. I do not think he gives volume discounts.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just use some of that big lump of cash from the sale. It's only money.:smt102 :smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The HK sale covers the cost of the new Walther - have to pay the credit card back - that was the only reason I sold it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, OK, but I think you're being way to anal about all this. Load up that credit card, man, it's the American way. Stimulate the economy.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tell that to my wife 

Seriously - I had credit card debt out the butt for years when I was younger. Not getting into that mess again


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Inexperienced youngsters*

Haven't ya'll figured it out yet?? It's not HE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST TOYS WINS.....it is really HE WHO DIES OWING THE MOST WINS:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: I mean seriously what are the gonna do? sell your corpse to pay of what ya owe,and if they did would ya really care at that point:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck,
I'm very experienced in credit card dept. Remember I have two almost grown daughters and a dearly beloved that has been training them all their life. If you can avoid it, I say "Good Job". Scooter may be dead on right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only $ we owe is on the house, and 1 year left on the car - we get points on our credit card and use them to get gift cards - a $50 card every 2 months - we get to pick where. Or, you can save the points. Anyway, we charge EVERYTHING - but we pay it off 100% at the end of every month. So, we really have no credit card dept, and I wanna keep it that way.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Man, if you can do that you'll be in great shape. Start saving $50 a month for kids college and don't touch it for 18 years and you'll have plenty.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Save for the kid's college? Man, do U know how much college is now - even that pre-paid program U can do - when the kid is a child - its like $50k.

We live where A&M is. Wife and I decided that we'll let our future kid live at home free as a student. Other than that - he/she is on their own 

I paid off student loans. We're not rich. I'm more worried about retirement


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

401K or 403B


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well< I have state returement. Wife gets to start a 401k this month. We may also start a Roth IRA next year.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good way to go, especially while you've got some years left to invest. Wished I'd started one 20 years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they got my slide earlier this week. Now the hardest part is the damn waiting. I want it now. NOW! NOOOOWWWW!

I know we have an instant gratification society - and I am as guilty as the next guy for that.

Doesn't change how I feel. I want it NOW! :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1 week into the wait :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Incoming... 1 more day and the slide should be delivered into my hands... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pictures required!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it will be in my sweaty little hands by this evening - I needa go acost the UPS driver


----------

